# IBS Audio Program 100



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiI bought the above,never used it, as dont have IBS now.If anyone in the uk is interested in it PM me please.Fiona


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

WOW!You dont have IBS now,whats your secret! :lol:Glad to hear you are well.


----------

